# Hanging Meat



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

A guy walks into a bar and sees three pieces of meat hanging from the ceiling. He walks over to the bartender and, pointing to the meat, asks, "What's this all about?"

The bartender explains that if a customer can jump up and slap the meat he gets free drinks for the rest of the evening. If he tries and misses, he buys everyone else's drinks for an hour. "You want to give it a shot," asks the bartender.

The guy replies, "Nah, the steaks are too high."


----------

